# The youngest of my extended family.



## PamfromTx (Jul 3, 2021)

At the public library.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Devi (Jul 3, 2021)

Cutie-pies, for sure, Pam.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 3, 2021)

The tree is kept up and decorations are changed according to month.  Lily loves it.  She loves the flags too.  She took two of them home.  Sister took them back.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 3, 2021)

So sweet. Love those little white sandals. Nice idea keeping the tree up from month to month.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 3, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> So sweet. Love those little white sandals. Nice idea keeping the tree up from month to month.


Those little girls are the newest Imelda Marcos, @Ruth n Jersey    I see different shoes on them almost daily.  Those dresses are the ones I bought them over here.  Very patriotic.


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 3, 2021)

Very precious little girls.


----------



## jujube (Jul 3, 2021)

What little beauties they are!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 4, 2021)

jujube said:


> What little beauties they are!


Thank you.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 4, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Very precious little girls.


Thank you.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 18, 2021)

Recent photos from back home.


Their first visit to a zoo (in San Antonio); Lily (youngest) appears terrified.


----------



## Devi (Jul 18, 2021)

They're adorable!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 18, 2021)

Pam they are precious little cuties. These pictures put a big smile on my face.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 18, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Pam they are precious little cuties. These pictures put a big smile on my face.


They make me smile as well, @OneEyedDiva


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 18, 2021)

Beautiful girls, inside and out!


----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2021)

So very cute and sweet


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 24, 2021)

Girls went to Sea World in San Antonio today; I've only seen one photo so far.  Can't wait to see more.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 24, 2021)

Lucy Jo, passed out after their fun day. I have laughed so much.  The paci is killing me.  A little Dr. Hannibal Lecter lookalike.  She was listening to music via earphones too.  


.


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 24, 2021)

Too sweet!


----------



## Pinky (Jul 24, 2021)

All I can say is "awwww"


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 24, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Recent photos from back home.View attachment 174414View attachment 174415
> 
> 
> Their first visit to a zoo (in San Antonio); Lily (youngest) appears terrified.
> View attachment 174416


Beautiful, just beautiful


----------



## katlupe (Jul 25, 2021)

They are adorable!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## AnnieA (Jul 25, 2021)

Just seeing this!  They are precious!


----------



## Devi (Jul 25, 2021)

They're pretty, too!


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 25, 2021)

They are so sweet. Amazing how the little ones can keep going until they drop. 
What I wouldn't give to fall asleep like that. lol
Can't wait to see more photos.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 26, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> They are so sweet. Amazing how the little ones can keep going until they drop.
> What I wouldn't give to fall asleep like that. lol
> Can't wait to see more photos.


Just sent the pic to hubby's sis and she told me that he used a paci til he was 5!!!!!!  I am laughing!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Warrigal (Jul 26, 2021)

Thanks Pam, for sharing these beautiful photos. You are a rich woman to have such treasures.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 26, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> Thanks Pam, for sharing these beautiful photos. You are a rich woman to have such treasures.


They are my little treasures.  Thank you.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 26, 2021)

They are all so cute but I especially love the one with both in the pool.


----------



## mrstime (Jul 26, 2021)

Devi said:


> Cutie-pies, for sure, Pam.


You said exactly what I was going to say, they are adorable.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 26, 2021)

Such precious jewels.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 28, 2021)

I miss them so very much.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 29, 2021)

The little girl with the longest hair resembles you.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 29, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> The little girl with the longest hair resembles you.


I think so, too.

It's so nice to see well-groomed little girls. My daughter had long blond hair (not many blonds in my family; her mom was Norwegian and Dutch) and I always fixed her hair really nice for school. Her favorite do was when I took lots of thin strands and "wove" them sort of like a basket that covered the top of her head, with the weave joins fixed in place with these tiny hair claws with tiny butterflies or stars on them.

I don't know if I explain that very well, but it was really pretty.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 29, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I think so, too.
> 
> It's so nice to see well-groomed little girls. My daughter had long blond hair (not many blonds in my family; her mom was Norwegian and Dutch) and I always fixed her hair really nice for school. Her favorite do was when I took lots of thin strands and "wove" them sort of like a basket that covered the top of her head, with the weave joins fixed in place with these tiny hair claws with tiny butterflies or stars on them.
> 
> I don't know if I explain that very well, but it was really pretty.


The funny thing is that the oldest arrives home with some fancy braids after Daycare.  Her hair is growing so fast.


----------

